# cabelas prestige reel repair



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

I need some help to put my cabelas prestige reel back together. I followed the instructions on how to switch the reel from right hand to left hand. I took the two small screws that hold the retainer cover on. Then the retainer pin, retainer spring, and the retainer feel out.I haven't been able to figure out the right way to put them back. I thought I had it twice, but when I went fishing and then reel fell off.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Hmmm? Something doesn't sound right. I just switched the hand retrieve on a buddy's Cabela's Premier. Not much to it really. Just had to turn over the clutch holder. Not sure what your talking about with pins and springs. How new/old is the reel?


----------



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

The reel is a Prestige plus. I bought in Dec of 2013. I don't know if it the same as a primer reel. I turned the o/way clutch bearing over. That part is fine. The trouble I'am having is I must not have the spring retainer on right. I have the parts break down that came with the reel . The spring retainer holds the spool on the main shaft. Not sue what the retainer is for. It is a silver lever with a hole in it that goes over the retainer pin. then there is a cover held on by two screws. The retainer sticks out a notch in the cover. The spool stays on for a while then falls off when casting. According to the parts list I have all the parts. Must not have them on right.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

OK. I was working on a Prestige Premier reel. I can't imagine much of a difference in the mechanics between the two but apparently there is. Are you near one of the Cabela's by chance? They would fix it in a minute. I would have to see the reel. Wish I could help ya.


----------



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

I'am about an hour north of the one in Polaris. I live in New Washington. Don't know how close to you that is to you.


----------

